
Tesla’s Model 3 production ramp is here - toomuchtodo
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-sustained-production-ramp/
======
Alex3917
> Over Q1 and Q2, sales of the electric sedan increased, culminating in July
> when Tesla is estimated to have sold as many as 14,250 Model 3 in one month

You'd think that someone with a blog focused on Tesla would know the that
reason why deliveries have gone up is that they were just storing all the
finished cars in a big parking lot to avoid triggering the subsidy phaseout...

~~~
melling
They’ve already triggered it.

~~~
Alex3917
At the beginning of July, which is why they were free to deliver all of those
cars during the month.

